# Shostakovich: Quartets 13, 14 &15 Schnittke: Quartet No. 3, Gerard McBurney



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

The notes by Gerard McBurney included in the booklet to the recording _Shostakovich: Quartets 13, 14 &15 Schnittke: Quartet No. 3, String Quartets by Dmitri Shostakovich and His Contemporaries, The Soviet Experience, Volume IV[/I}, Pacifica Quartet, Cedille, 2013 are particularly interesting. The CD booklet can be found here._


----------



## JosefinaHW (Nov 21, 2015)

JosefinaHW said:


> The notes by Gerard McBurney included in the booklet to the recording _Shostakovich: Quartets 13, 14 &15 Schnittke: Quartet No. 3, String Quartets by Dmitri Shostakovich and His Contemporaries, The Soviet Experience, Volume IV[/I}, Pacifica Quartet, Cedille, 2013 are particularly interesting. The CD booklet can be found here._


_

Thank you very much, Taggart. I suppose I should have posted this in the Shostakovich Thread._


----------

